# Duluth Trading



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Thinking of buying some of their new Flex fire hose pants. Anyone with experience with them?

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...hose-workwear/mens-fire-hose-pants/45507.aspx

I also like their shirt jacket.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-shirts/31500.aspx


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I have several pairs of the Fire Hose pants....:thumbsup:

absolutely bullet proof...

also have several dozen of their shirts & misc other stuff

all great & a no BS guarantee....:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

The new Flex fire house pants look killer.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got their flyer in the mail yesterday, gota make time and look though it.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, $60. They better be good. Wait, I better not turn this into a Ford vs Sprinter thread.

Sorry. Carry on


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Wow, $60. They better be good. Wait, I better not turn this into a Ford vs Sprinter thread.
> 
> Sorry. Carry on


Well, if I get 2000 miles out of them, it beats the 950 miles I get out of my Wranglers. I'll save $92,000 over 900k miles. JK

But seriously, I started this thread because of the cost. If they last a long time, are as comfortable as they claim and seeing the water shed off of them. I would buy a few pair.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> Just got their flyer in the mail yesterday, gota make time and look though it.:thumbsup:


Got mine today. I don't know how many times I have gotten one and really wanted to get some stuff, but never had the $. I have a few extra dollars in the budget for some work digs and thought why not give them a try.

I love the crotch gusset.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Got mine today. I don't know how many times I have gotten one and really wanted to get some stuff, but never had the $. I have a few extra dollars in the budget for some work digs and thought why not give them a try.
> 
> I love the crotch gusset.


Rob , you could buy me a pair to try out , and I would write a review on them to let you know if you was wasting your money or not. :clap:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a bunch of the long plumbers shirts. 

Heads up, They run large. Im an xl but i could fit in a large with these.

I also have the light weight fire house pants. There pretty tuff. Nice pockets. The material could be softer though. Also make sure to wear a belt with them because theres elastic in the waist band.

I will be ordering from them again


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

They are warranted for life...:thumbsup:


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

I just wish the carpenters pants had horizontal pockets more like jeans do. Those slash pockets that go down at a steep angle just don't work for me. They are pretty stiff too.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I am going to order some.

I am a big fan of Daluth Everyday Workshirts. Button downs, long sleeve and short, double pockets. Very durable.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

PPRI said:


> I just wish the carpenters pants had horizontal pockets more like jeans do. Those slash pockets that go down at a steep angle just don't work for me. They are pretty stiff too.


Yup i thought the same thing. The slant pocket is useless. I like the pockets on my carhartts


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad you guys had a good experience with them. I bought a pair of f.hose pants and thought they were the best work pants I'd tried until there were multiple holes MUCH faster than carhartts and the like. I emailed them twice and didn't even get a response. I didn't push any harder for the warranty since they fell apart so fast I didn't even care to get another pair. 

I bought a fleece shirt from them that was great except it constantly shed fuzz on everything. Funny how you guys have had good products. 

Oh well my crappy duluths is what got me onto my Skillers pants and I wouldn't wear duluths or carhartts if you paid me.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

I have three pairs of firehouse pants that I have had for about three years I send them back in in the winter and get new ones. The best work pants I have.
Get the shirt jacket TNT it use to be called the hanger bender great work jacket for those days when you don't need a big heavy coat.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I use snickers for my work wear http://www.snickersworkwear.com used to wear their kit in the UK but its sold under a different name there. They have some slick kit if you want really tech stuff then they prob do it. They have nice Jodie's and jackets too. I'm still on my first pair of craftsman holster pants I bought 3 years ago. Have 2 pairs I ain't even had to use yet. The extra pockets are sweat.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I buy long-tail tee's, pants, jackets, hats, gloves and tool bags/organizers from them.
Quality stuff.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Walter: you have three pairs that you send back in the winter? What do you mean, warrantied?

BC: that's what I wear too. Snickers were sold in the US as Skillers. Same as you I worn my two pairs for over 2 years and they're doing great.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Levi 505s are pretty good, imo.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I shop goodwill and garage sale trading co.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I cant get my skillers anymore, got some Blaklader but its not the same quality.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

chewy said:


> I cant get my skillers anymore, got some Blaklader but its not the same quality.


What are skillers ?:blink:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> What are skillers ?:blink:


Snickers workwear had to change its name to Skillers for distribution in the US, Oz and NZ because of the Chocolate bar of the same name I assume.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I have some long tail T's that have to be 7-8 years old buy now- they simply don't wear out

I have 4-5 of the heavy sweat shirts- same thing- they last almost forever

couple of belts-same thing

bad luck on pant's though- bought the loggers jeans with the double knees-wore them one day and the seam at the crotch opened up-sent them back and the replacement pair they gave me did the same thing.

I have never tried the firehose pants with all the cargo pockets- lotta pockets are not my thing

all in all almost everything is of superior quality- but for the price, you would think they could make the stuff in the USA.
stephen


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Northwood said:


> Walter: you have three pairs that you send back in the winter? What do you mean, warrantied?
> 
> BC: that's what I wear too. Snickers were sold in the US as Skillers. Same as you I worn my two pairs for over 2 years and they're doing great.


Yeah they didn't sell for long here under the skillers name. Crazy for them to pull out of the US market as there kit is great and very good quality. I was a plumber in the UK so always on my knees. It took over a year to even wear a tiny hole in the first layer on the knee. The ones I have now prob got another 2 years in them.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

The distribution was pretty weak. Only a couple suppliers with poor websites. When people order clothes online they def want a bunch of good quality pics to see what they're getting.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess it's starting to get cold up there around chi town:thumbup: No more shorts and the wife beater:whistling


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I've been buying stuff from DTC for a while. Pretty happy with what I have gotten from them, maybe 80%. I like their gloves and all the cool gadgets in the catalog

The fire hose material is tough, but I have never seen anything that wears like Carhartt. I have a pair of double front dungarees that are 5 years old and still have lots of life in them. Well worth the price.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I wear shorts no need for pants.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Thinking of buying some of their new Flex fire hose pants. Anyone with experience with them?
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...hose-workwear/mens-fire-hose-pants/45507.aspx
> 
> ...


I have a pair of their stretch jeans and fire hose. I love them both. Most comfortable pants I've ever worn, especially in a harness


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Timuhler said:


> I have a pair of their stretch jeans and fire hose. I love them both. Most comfortable pants I've ever worn, especially in a harness


Forget the pants, what is that rig you have attached to the chain saw? I could have used one of those last month.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Firehouse pants are warranty for life if you rip or tear them,send them back and they replace them for free.


----------



## Jspike (Sep 6, 2012)

Ive bought from Duluth for years. I love their long tail shirts,jackets, and vests but I would never buy their firehose pants again. I got seven pairs with holes in the left knee after one year of use. Takes about the same time with carharttsbut a lot less in price. I love Dululth (wearing a long tail tee right now) but the pants just aren't worth it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jspike said:


> Ive bought from Duluth for years. I love their long tail shirts,jackets, and vests but I would never buy their firehose pants again. I got seven pairs with holes in the left knee after one year of use. Takes about the same time with carharttsbut a lot less in price. I love Dululth (wearing a long tail tee right now) but the pants just aren't worth it.


Why wouldn't you use the lifetime warranty?


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I shop goodwill and garage sale trading co.


Same here. I wear khaki's for work. $5 a pair at GW. Find brand new stuff all the time, and some even has the cleaner tag still pinned to it. Last month got a really nice pair of Polo's and a pair of Izod's.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Dulthing trading firehouse pants $60.00 a pair. One pair will last a lifetime. It sounds like some of the guys on this site don't know what a lifetime warranty is.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Walter Secore said:


> Dulthing trading firehouse pants $60.00 a pair. One pair will last a lifetime. It sounds like some of the guys on this site don't know what a lifetime warranty is.


I always figured it means if the pants wear out they come and kill you. : )


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

EmmCeeDee said:


> Forget the pants, what is that rig you have attached to the chain saw? I could have used one of those last month.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f14/wildcat-125421/index2/


----------



## Jspike (Sep 6, 2012)

I dont use the warrenty cuase I still have to pay to ship them back to them also its a pia to get ahold of their customer service to return them. Like I said I love alot of their stuff its just that their pants arent worth the price. I have a seamtress that is going to canniabilize some to make double knee pants and the otherz shorts.


----------



## ironbenj (Nov 6, 2012)

*too much hassle*

i too have had many pairs of pants from them. I too am sick and tired of sending them back and being told "we dont make those anymore so heres a refund" i have had pairs go 1 day and some go 6 months but never over that. not worth time to deal with them. in my opinion the best warrantee is the one you never need.


----------

